# Lie About the Above Poster II



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 25, 2011)

Restarting. You know what to do. Simply tell a lie about the above poster.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 25, 2011)

^Made this for a good reason


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 26, 2011)

^Is a member of an organization inspired by Team Plasma whose intention is to free all purple paint cans.


----------



## godzilla898 (Sep 26, 2011)

^ Is top shelf


----------



## Ever (Sep 27, 2011)

^ running from Jenga for 42 years


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 27, 2011)

^ Is a giant banana car.


----------



## Ever (Sep 27, 2011)

^ going crazy with a plan from felines.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 27, 2011)

^ Cuts paint cans in half with strawberry blades.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 27, 2011)

/\ eats paint cans full of wool and china for breakfast.


----------



## godzilla898 (Sep 28, 2011)

^ Is clearly driven crazy by the giant strawberry that is his neighbor


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 28, 2011)

^ Failed to locate their home country on a world map, during a recent survey


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 28, 2011)

^ Froze the central tree.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 28, 2011)

^Married her Snapple


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 28, 2011)

^Is the guy form Geminon who is supposed to help Zoe Graystone deal with IT (as in computer stuff).


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 28, 2011)

^ Arm-wrestled a lemur because she lost a bet to Stephen Hawking


----------



## godzilla898 (Sep 28, 2011)

^ Threatened to punch Steven Hawking's book in half if he didn't take a bet with sv_01


----------



## hyphen (Sep 28, 2011)

^Was in a forum called "IDONCAREABOUTBUGS"


----------



## Ever (Sep 28, 2011)

^ is an avid WoZ player


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 29, 2011)

^ Enjoys the tasty feel of hairy shoes.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 29, 2011)

^ Hasn't change her Location to a weird pony thing.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 29, 2011)

^ Is aware of the pun in my location.


----------



## godzilla898 (Sep 29, 2011)

^ Has a cute little gun


----------



## Ever (Sep 30, 2011)

^ found that username on planet Dimitria


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 30, 2011)

^ Has wings that would totally be able to lift her off the ground


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 30, 2011)

^ Is a Earnest Felid.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 30, 2011)

^ Is the mayor of Paint Can Town.


----------



## godzilla898 (Sep 30, 2011)

^ Built Paint Town on rock and roll


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 1, 2011)

^ Stole the MCP from ICP so they couldn't take over the Twelve Colonies.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 1, 2011)

^ Gave the secret info to MIT so they could hack the trap


----------



## Ever (Oct 1, 2011)

^ Ate MLP and had FiM for dessert.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Ate the hammer.


----------



## Ever (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Somehow manages to be both Mai and Order


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Burned the shipyards of Leonis.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Causes chaos by planting Skittles plants


----------



## hyphen (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Name is Miranda Killgore.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 2, 2011)

^ Fought in the Battle of Gettysburg with a sharpened toothpick


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 3, 2011)

^ Uses a pickaxe as a battering ram.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 3, 2011)

^ Caused the French Revolution by insulting a hamster's mother


----------



## hyphen (Oct 3, 2011)

^THINKS THAT WHAT I'M TYPING RIGHT NOW ISN'T IN ALL CAPS


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2011)

^ Thinks that I know what kataras are D:


----------



## bulbasaur (Oct 4, 2011)

^Always checks words she doesn't know in a dictionary


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2011)

^ Know my address and stalks me regularly.


----------



## bulbasaur (Oct 4, 2011)

^Lives on the intersection of Rivera and 33rd


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2011)

^ Just ate a Metapod


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 4, 2011)

^ Ate the CWLV and had the SDLB as a dessert.


----------



## Ever (Oct 5, 2011)

^ thinks I know what she is talking/typing about :P


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 5, 2011)

^Has a baby chinchilla hidden under her wings :D?


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 5, 2011)

^ Is a secret ninja mummy agent from the Land Of Magic And Plot Bunnies.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 5, 2011)

/\ is a stormtrooper with a Metapod inside the helmet.


----------



## Ever (Oct 5, 2011)

^ got into a fight with Cloudsong where they ate each other!


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 6, 2011)

^ Stalks plants in her car


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

^ Champion durian eater.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

^ Breathes glitter.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 6, 2011)

^ Is trying to eat this site.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 6, 2011)

^ Coats every coat dresser in sight with chocolate butter


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 7, 2011)

^ Has a benecrush on the blueberry bubblegum girl.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 7, 2011)

^ Doesn't know that he's actually a unicorn


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ Obviously knows that I am a girl.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ Eats a giant pumpkin for breakfast everyday


----------



## Ever (Oct 9, 2011)

^ 43-year-old male from Germany



Popcorn the Plot Bunny said:


> ^ Breathes glitter.


You lose, Cloudsong! I thought _everyone_ knew this!


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 9, 2011)

^ Told everyone about his shiny breath


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 9, 2011)

^ is not about to be eaten by godzilla


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 9, 2011)

^ Is a giant crab with Bellsprout heads for claws.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 9, 2011)

^knows how to fly


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

^ Comes from the land of the ice and snow, from the midnight sun where the hotsprings blow


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

^Hails from the Land of Ice and Snow


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 9, 2011)

^ Wasn't just copying my Led Zeppelin quote


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

^Saw wut i did thar


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 10, 2011)

^ Didn't try and edit his post


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 10, 2011)

^ just farted


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 10, 2011)

^ Is Registeel's Ninjask bodyguard.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 10, 2011)

^ has an avatar


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 10, 2011)

^ Is an expert at painting with explosives


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2011)

^Is not a ground type


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 10, 2011)

^ does not like Twixie pics


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 11, 2011)

^ Doesn't like MLP


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 11, 2011)

^ Defeated Registeel in Red with an Ariados, a Galvantula, a Gliscor and a Drapion.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 11, 2011)

^ Hacks NES games to be as creepy and messed up as possible


----------



## Ever (Oct 12, 2011)

^Derik Dinosuar IV


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 12, 2011)

^did not misspell Chief Zackrai's name in her signature


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 12, 2011)

^Absolutely loves jelly and floaty things


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 12, 2011)

^ has never confused me with Squornshellous Beta


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 13, 2011)

^ AND THEN HE WAS THE SCOUT


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 13, 2011)

^Was the archer.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 13, 2011)

^ Is a winged *dog* in real life.


----------



## Light (Oct 13, 2011)

^No he is.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Has creepy glasses that prevent him prom recognizing other people's gender.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 14, 2011)

^ town she lives in really is named 'well..'


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Doesn't realize that I replaced his pants with butter


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 15, 2011)

^ does not have a tendency to mistakenly assume male gender


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

godzilla898 said:


> IS WRONG


~

^ Doesn't like 'my little pony'


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 15, 2011)

^ Is a Nurse Joy that frequently says "recrystalize" instead of "regenerate".


----------



## Monoking (Oct 15, 2011)

^ Is firin theh lazeh


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 16, 2011)

Spunky the raichu said:


> ~
> 
> ^ Doesn't like 'my little pony'


(This is about lying about people.)

^ Ate his pancakes with nothing but a dull chopstick


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

godzilla898 said:


> ^ Told everyone about his shiny breath


Ahem! *points to improper pronoun*

^ Wasabi Samurai with 4 pet termites who yodel and 76 navels.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

^ In real life, a magic litwick.


----------



## Ever (Oct 16, 2011)

^ knows my opinion on Litwick


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 16, 2011)

/\ swims oin jelly


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

^ Is  really everglider in real life


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 16, 2011)

^ Got a powerful female Scolipede and a Carracosta in Pokémon Green.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

^ Caught six dugquar in pokemon amaze.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 16, 2011)

^ Set his arm on fire so he could make popcorn


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 16, 2011)

^ Is a Braviary that lives in a secluded area with only Braviary and Rufflet, not knowing that females exist.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 16, 2011)

sv_01 said:


> ^ Is a Braviary that lives in a secluded area with only Braviary and Rufflet, not knowing that females exist.


That's probably true....

^ Is the lost fourth elemental monkey


----------



## Ever (Oct 17, 2011)

^'s name is Spiffy the Pichu


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

Everglider said:


> ^'s name is Spiffy the Pichu


Raichu is not amused.

^ Is amusing


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Is Skai'Hors, emissary of the Horrorwhatevers.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Is the creator of emotocons


----------



## Spatz (Oct 17, 2011)

^
Likes the fifth generation pokemon season


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Is right
(Meaning you're wrong, i do)


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Is Po'unth'dllyon, the Speaker of the Vast Meow.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Is named 'oooh face' in real life.


not a noob.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Wants to call her first born "Youthere"!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Is not a dragon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Was born in the year of the Dragon! Unlike me... Rat all the way, me!


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Was born through a duct tape straw


----------



## Ever (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Founder of the original cult of hieroglyphs.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Uses eye lasers to subjugglate ghosts.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

^
Lives in my shoe


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Likes raichu


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Luxcario said:


> ^ Likes raichu


Uh, hello? I _do,_ i'm named 'spunky the raichu' after all.

^Is really a shriolu
(Shinx/riolu)


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

WARGH! I'm not small. Maybe I am, since I'm the youngest in TCoD.

^ _doesn't_ like raichu


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Luxcario said:


> since I'm the youngest in TCoD.


Why did you put a spoiler there? I can see your age in _all_ of your posts, which is why i already knew you were the youngest.
^Hates sand


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

^ lieks mudkips


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

I do, i do liek mudkips!

^ Lives under the sea


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Lives under a desert.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 18, 2011)

^ lives under a rock


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Is clinically depressed


----------



## Ever (Oct 18, 2011)

^is going to marry me.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Is helping.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Is a fat man making this awkward


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

^ is not mad at me


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Realizes she could give me a gift, and i would shut up (If good enough)


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

^ realises that gifts are hard to give when all you can do is type.

(However, I may give you a Gif)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

Everglider said:


> (However, I may give you a Gif)


^ Gif didn't make computer crash and then _really slow_


----------



## Ever (Oct 19, 2011)

^ knows the extent of my sorrow


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Shoots Rafflesias from her wings.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Shops at the pokemart in real life


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Doesn't have a smiley army.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Isn't the reason i left the silence game


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 19, 2011)

^ didn't get their Scyther stolen.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Isn't making me leave this game too.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Doesn't have a quote from Twilight Sparkle in their sig.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Is going to join the Funny Farm Parade in about 2 seconds!


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 19, 2011)

^ ZOMBIE GOAST LEAVE THIS PLACE


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Never seems to leave this place...

(Says me, whose every single post since rejoining TCoD after the meltdown, or whatever, meant I lost "Connor O'Reilly")


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

^ knows who I know from real life here on TCoD, without my knowing.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Isn't awesome


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Isn't spunky. Or a Raichu. (THE HORROR!)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Is mean


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

^ is someone I hate even more than homework.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

Everglider said:


> ^ is someone I hate even more than homework.


(So, love homework? Confused)

^Isn't confusing


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

((No, I hate homework, but not you.))

^ hates Scyther.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Is a glameow with raikou claws


XD, Reference


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

((rawr x3))

^ is a Raichu with BLUE eyes!

XD, Reference


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Only has one bruise




Yes! Reference!


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

Uh...^ hates sticks!

REFERENCING LIEK A BOSS!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Isn't stalking me



The references are getting weaker.


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

^Hates FRIENDSHIP COOKIES!

Not this one.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Hates unicorns.




My reference was strenthged by the cookies.


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Mystic gives her epic goodbyes ;)

(page 15 REFERENCE!)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Last post made sense


It didn't.


----------



## Ever (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Is soooo immature.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Didn't offer to make me an avatar



GAAAAH, so weak


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Is the personal feeder of the glubbyglubby.



Even more references


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Is a caterpie







FAIL


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 20, 2011)

^ Is still making this awkward


----------



## Monoking (Oct 20, 2011)

^Is a cheeze puff


----------



## Ever (Oct 21, 2011)

^ Likes meltdowns.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

^ Is made hyper by green


Return of the refernces!


----------



## Ever (Oct 21, 2011)

^ 's clock says that it is 3:54 p.m.


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 21, 2011)

^ is EMO ///_-


----------



## Ever (Oct 21, 2011)

^ lives in, uh, SPECKLEVILLE!


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 21, 2011)

^ Lives in the super secret dimension of Nyathlyath'melthreth.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

^
Name doesn't look like a face.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 21, 2011)

^ lives in Equestria


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

^ Doesn't bug me.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2011)

^ Actually meant to say I bug her!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

^ Is a totodile


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 21, 2011)

^ Ate the crocodile with a giant bbq made of cheese sandwiches


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 21, 2011)

^ Remembered to invite me to this barbie, mate!


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

^ hates barbecues and loves frostbite.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Hates wings.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Makes wings out of scammed silk and sells them for cheap


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

^
Is larger than soup


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Likes Dying, dying again and getting pwned.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Didn't read my story


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ READ my story despite the fact I didn't show it to her :0


----------



## hyphen (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Hates everyone.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Hates Jirachi


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

^
Knows my secret


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Doesn't believe in the color Black


----------



## Monoking (Oct 22, 2011)

^
Last post may _not_ start a frenzy


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Never has written a fanfic

(Also I'm gonna change it)


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Eats minds with universe sauce.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Drinks baby Weedle blood


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

^ has a User Title that I can understand.

(Damn that was weak.)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ MAKES REALLY WEAK TRUTHS


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Haz no god powerz


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

^ is a god..dess >:D


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Loves yogurt


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Hates the name Maya.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Name is not beast.


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

^ know someone else named Maya.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ knows someone else named Arctica :0


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

^ eats dogs.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ isn't evil


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

^ isn't being confusing


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ wasn't ever sigged


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ doesn't have a sig


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

^ is next to the tree...OF DOOM!


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ is sleeping


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ ain't slow


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^doesn't sleep for five bucks


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^  Knows what a pink lemon is


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ can answer me


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ ISN'T sad


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^Isn't happy


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Isn't confused about a friend


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

^ hates FB.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Has F13 key in her keyboard


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ isn't in emotional crisis.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ doesn't care about life and other people


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Isn't trying to relax.


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

^ isn't spilling Slowbro's secrets :/


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ didn't see any sons


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Sees a giant green dinosuar outside his window


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^Is in my house eating one of my dead cats


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Has numerous cats that have been eaten before


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^Didn't (h)ate them all


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Doesn't know where my macaroni went


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^doesn't know that I know


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^Doesn't know that I know he knows


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Gives lots of mercy


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Willingly tells where the macaroni is


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Is going to eat it


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Didn't get punched by an Arrancar


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^Killed me


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

^ Didn't see my leave through a black hole


----------



## Scohui (Oct 22, 2011)

^ didn't confused me


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Never randomly disappeared as a particular pale skinned Arrancar searched for her "friends" after disappearing to the vast desert of Hueco Mundo.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 23, 2011)

^Is not eating the cat that I do not have


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Is not denying the fact that I ate his theoretical cat that he made up.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Makes everyone a member of the Midday Crew.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Campaigning to kill Bibarel


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

^Is still a baby


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Eats babies


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Is in the Horrorterror universe, eating their minds.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Doesn't remind me of an old friend


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Didn't send me any request


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Likes killing dogs


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Mind controls Dragomon into taking over the Digimon world.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

^Doesn't care about Digimon


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

^ knows what happened to his life!


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

^knows what happen to my life and where I live


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Doesn't not use double negatives


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Eats cat alien trolls with pop-tart sauce.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Met an alien


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

^ is a Swinub.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Didn't eat some awesome fromac.


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

^ hates my one-shot but was not disturbed


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Doesn't edit that one-shot


----------



## Ever (Oct 23, 2011)

^ gave me C+C so I had a reason to edit.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

^Doesn't have a cow


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ doesn't have a foot


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

^isn't angry


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Is a slaking


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

^Is a boy


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

^
Is a face


----------



## Scohui (Oct 23, 2011)

^Didn't leave


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Hates Slowbros


----------



## Light (Oct 23, 2011)

^Does not know what an Ichigo is.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Has no knowledge of the Almighty L


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

^
Hates Vegeta





(If you think that's something dirty, your mind is weird.)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Hates Piccolo

(And wasn't thinking it til ya mentioned it, :P)


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

^
Is Yajirobe in real life


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Has a secret crush on Yamcha


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Is right


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Is super happy today...? :/


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Named Deserta


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Siggie doesn't say "Calm yer pants" said by the great Twilight Sparkle


----------



## Monoking (Oct 23, 2011)

^
Things said on silence game Don't make her seem impatient


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Eats my frozen macaroni in the first Silence Game


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Was the Drapion I hugged in the first Silence Game.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

^ 
Is a Walrus.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Is a Sea Lion.


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 24, 2011)

^Lives in Japan


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Lives in Florida.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

^Patience? Not there.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Is rapidash


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

^Tells me everything I need to know


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Is getting nails done _right now_


----------



## Scohui (Oct 24, 2011)

^Is taking a shower with the computer


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Lives in my brain


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Is trying to eat Rose's mind.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 24, 2011)

^
Is a haunted house


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Lived in a haunted house until Guiron burned it down


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Is a vampire in a haunted house of Pretty Ponies


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

^ is in my cousin's house eating his hamster.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

^ Has no cow as an avvie


----------



## Ever (Oct 25, 2011)

((But that's true!))

^ has absolutely no idea what -chan means.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 25, 2011)

^Draws like crap


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 25, 2011)

^ hates Slowbro


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

^ Doesn't have the froyo siggie I have. :/


----------



## Monoking (Oct 25, 2011)

^ Isha fish


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 25, 2011)

^ Caused the rapture of 1492


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

^ Isn't going to be eaten.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Assassinated a breadstick because it gave her a menacing look.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Does everything right since because ponies.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Is a Luvdisc/Scrafty hybrid with Blissey's HP and Giratina's imagination.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

^ doesn't have smilies in sig


----------



## Monoking (Oct 26, 2011)

^
Is a catFish


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

^
Is not a funky catFish raichu.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 26, 2011)

^ Gouged out his eyes with a dull spoon


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Is in love with a crafting bench from Minecraft.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Traded soup for nuts


----------



## Scohui (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Ishn't my friend


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

^ isn't a member of the fish jumpers.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Luxcario said:


> ^ isn't a member of the fish jumpers.


Didn't just break two rules of Fish jumpers.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

^ doesn't hate everything about me


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Isn't a drama llama


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Hasn't stolen my friends


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Isn't changing avatars like crazy.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Knows that you can change your user title


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Luxcario said:


> ^ Hasn't stolen my friends


What are you even talking about now?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

*ignores*
^ doesn't think I'm breaking all the rules invented


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

Luxcario said:


> *ignores*
> ^ doesn't think I'm breaking all the rules invented


I never said anything even close to that. Stop being dramatic and let me actually have some fun when I play forum games.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Is one of Gary's subcommanders





Luxcario said:


> ^ Knows that you can change your user title


I know it, but I don't know what to put there.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Isn't patient *looks enviously at sig*


----------



## Krazoa (Oct 27, 2011)

^ hates the nyan cat


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

^ isn't a Mew


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Is a Nyan Cat physically


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 27, 2011)

^ Makes sense


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 28, 2011)

^ Sleeps standing up


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 28, 2011)

^ _Doesn't_ sleep standing up :D


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Froogla tiue gyhg jnuah jop


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Is a soupfish


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Isn't a soup addict.


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Caused the 2nd Great Apocalypse War of 1883


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

^ isn't about to be eaten


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Is really Latias from my fan fiction


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Doesn't use random tags


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Changes user title too little


----------



## Scohui (Oct 29, 2011)

^Doesn't like DBZ


----------



## Monoking (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Didn't use tongue
/Scandal


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

Ever <3 scandal is ^'s fault.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Hasn't given me hope


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

^ isn't my best friend EVAR.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Everglider said:


> ^ isn't my best friend EVAR.


^Is a horrible, awful, DESPICABLE person
^Did not make me sad with that post


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Didn't make me raise an eyebrow


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

^ didn't make me laugh for the first time today.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

^Hopefully wasn't ninja'd by spunky


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

^ isn't wishing hopelessly. (I wasn't ninja'd)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

^Made me happy by lack of ninja


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Is kind to me whenever we converse


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

^Knows that I'm serious most of the time


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

^ didn't make all those dirty tags.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

^Doesn't think that my perfectly naughty tags are completely innocent


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

^Makes me happy


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

^ makes me depressed.


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

^thinks LS is very nice, and doesnt think I agree with her


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

^Apparently gets joyful over little things?

< Is ninja'd so, so hard


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Is not a cheese puff


----------



## Dar (Oct 30, 2011)

^is a very mean person
(also did LS say I get mad over big things? im confuzzled)


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

^ knows how yummy I think cheese puffs are.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

^Still enemies?
*Hopeful*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Doesn't make me want to punch walls


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

^Makes me unconfused by happyness


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

^ is going to be forgiven soon.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

^Is not being angry over a joke? *Confuzzled*


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

^ remembers what happened the last time.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

^ doesn't have the cutest avatar ever


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2011)

^ is ketchup!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 30, 2011)

^ isn't a Butterfree


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 31, 2011)

^ Is mentioned as nonexistent in Rose's book.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 31, 2011)

^ hasn't got a _very scrolly sig_


----------



## godzilla898 (Oct 31, 2011)

^ Doesn't make, do, or say _anything_


----------



## Monoking (Nov 1, 2011)

^Has a soup brain


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 1, 2011)

^Is not Spunky.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

^ Is a cosmic DERPFACE


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

^ is a stapler


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 1, 2011)

^ Is a giant red lotus that meows and shoots sparkles.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 1, 2011)

^ is a llama that loves cucumber


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 1, 2011)

^ Decided it would be a good idea to dump chili off of a skydiver


----------



## Ever (Nov 2, 2011)

^ ate that chili in midair!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 2, 2011)

^ Is a cat from another dimension.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 2, 2011)

^Is the Yo dog


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

^ is Tac Nayn


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 2, 2011)

^ Is a rafflesia with tentacles that kidnaps Scubamon from the dark world.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 2, 2011)

^ is a spotty pig


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 2, 2011)

^ Caused the second Ghostpocalypse of 1776


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

^ Caused the third Ghostpocalypse in 2017. o_0


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

^ Beat me to being the cause of the 4th Ghostpocolypse of 2138!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 3, 2011)

^ Ate the universe in 2234


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

^ Jus beat me in a Halo 2 Scorpion Tank fight!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

^ is a blob


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

^ Is trying to outdo Luxcario as a joint Luxray/Lucario fan!


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 4, 2011)

^Is a bronie


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

^ ate a stapler


----------



## Scohui (Nov 4, 2011)

^Isn't cute


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

^Isn't nice


----------



## Scohui (Nov 4, 2011)

^doesn't like me


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

^Isn't getting shipped wih me


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 4, 2011)

^ Is a kitten that worships Scubamon.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

^Is a gatomon that worships wooper.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 4, 2011)

^ Is a fish/frog/humanoid person that worships Omastar.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

^Is a soup.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

^ Isn't chasing Sv for nomming!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

^ isn't a soup. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 5, 2011)

^ has a bin for a hat.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

^Is a purrloin.


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 5, 2011)

^ can't spell.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

^Is a horrible artist


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Designed a Luvdisc-shaped spaceship, then tried to refer to it as the "Love Spacecraft" but messed it up.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

^Is Richard Nixon


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 5, 2011)

^doesn't have a Raichu in my Leafgreen named after her


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 6, 2011)

^ Actually destroyed her LeafGreen with my Ugg boot! For fun! Or was it a dare...


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 6, 2011)

^ Is Gym Leader Howard from Seaport City.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 6, 2011)

^ Is Whitney


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 6, 2011)

^ doesn't change eir sig often


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 6, 2011)

^ Went to Sparta.
Then kicked the pit into the moon


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 6, 2011)

^ Is a random ninja that had his mind eaten by a tentacle monster from another dimension when he was 47 years old.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

^IS...SPARTA!!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Is a worrisome plant.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

^Is a loathsome toad.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Is Cleavon Spielbunk's distant relative and writer counterpart D. E. F. Lovcrate.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

^Is jelly.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Is peanut butter.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

^Is time.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Is space.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

^Is a spoodles.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Is an evil fish that lives on the North Pole and eats Rafflesias with a spoon.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

^Is mean.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Is a solid blob of fluff.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

^Did eat the hambugga!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Was in an anime episode named Attacking a Glacia with snow, which was like Fighting Fire with Fire, but with the Ice-type and less hope.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

^Is confuscious.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 7, 2011)

^ doesn't copy and paste the ^ symbol when playing this game


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

Throwing Stars said:


> ^ doesn't copy and paste the ^ symbol when playing this game


I don't. It's on my keyboard.

^Is right


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 7, 2011)

^ Has dramatic music come out of his right kidney


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 8, 2011)

^ Is a Chansey.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 8, 2011)

^ Breeds Chanseys with plants to make Gastrodons


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

^Is a grass type cubone.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 9, 2011)

^ Is a Happiny that is a rescue team leader, with the other two "main guys" being a Piplup and a Leafeon and the team being named Team HPL after them.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 9, 2011)

^Is jellyfish time.


----------



## Ever (Nov 10, 2011)

^ meanest person on the face of the moon.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ Throws cupcakes at airplanes when he's bored.


----------



## Ever (Nov 10, 2011)

godzilla898 said:


> ^ Throws cupcakes at airplanes when *she's* bored.


*ahem*

^ Knows I'm a girl.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Nov 10, 2011)

^ Is Lady GaGa.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ Is a ninja samurai named Howard who has a hovercraft, causing his girlfriend to occasionally mix the word "hovercraft" with "Howard" or "love".


----------



## Monoking (Nov 10, 2011)

^Is Ash's bayleef.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 10, 2011)

FyreSkai said:


> *ahem*
> 
> ^ Knows I'm a girl.


Clearly you haven't been here the last few pages

^ Makes paint can art out of water jugs


----------



## Monoking (Nov 11, 2011)

^Is jelly fromac man.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 11, 2011)

^ Is making a limited edition of candy from Cynthia's disembodied consciousness.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 11, 2011)

^ Disembodies hats for his own pleasure


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 11, 2011)

^ Is a majestic Mandibuzz that flies through a forest inhabited mostly by Lilligant while being in a mind link with Cresselia.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 16, 2011)

^ Steals magical moon paintings every silver Wednesday


----------



## Monoking (Nov 16, 2011)

^Shoots rainbows from his butt


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 16, 2011)

^ Is a crazy robot that worships slugs.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Won't stop ranting about how great Lord Slug Abridged is!

(Although it is very funny!)


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Made a false sentence


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Hasn't just suggested that I know Lord Slug Abridged, which I don't.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Is not about to go watch it to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

^Is a giant turtle with the hands of a Saiyan warrior.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Is the higher form of a Dragomon/Wademon DNA Digivolution that evolved by fusing with the D-Reaper, trying to convince Rose about her existence by haunting her dreams.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

^Is a fat Gatomon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Watched the fight scene between Wargreymon and Metalseadramon and thought it was so epic the way Wargreymon won, went out and successfully copied that move down a giant sea serpent's neck!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

^Made a lot of money in the 80's.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Wears a scarf of Dragomon tentacles.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

^Has boneitis.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Is part snail as a result of being infected by that virus from that one TNG episode.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

^Is an organism that attaches itself to pokemon.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Is the burger dog


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Is the blueberry bubblegum spider.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

^Is a dancing lobster.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Is a singing fish that worships an insane alien who calls himself Lord Squidface.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 17, 2011)

^ Caused the Baltan invasion of 1966 by toasting a bagel in Malaysia


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 18, 2011)

^ Caused a black hole to explode by eating HPL's mind.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

^ Won't stop making my head explode in cheers and confetti!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

^Is an almsot Tyrogue.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

^ Evolved into Raichu from this pen! *Holds up random ball-point pen*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

^Has replaced your brain with the soup.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

^ Is my new brain!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

^Is the four star ball's adopted son.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

^ Is the 3 Star Ball's adopted daughter!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

^Shouldn't help me find the dragonballs


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

^ Won't get help from me finding the other 2 DragonBalls! *sniffle*


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Lost his marbles in a skiing accident


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Lost his mind in a diving accident which not as much of an accident as it was an encounter with a strange entity in a strange-looking city.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

^Has an uncle made of shaving cream.



Yami Angel Christian said:


> ^ Won't get help from me finding the other 2 DragonBalls! *sniffle*


Man....

Wait, it's backwards. You will? I'm confused now.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Jus slapped me for confusing her! Hehehehe!


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Makes a hobby out of eading dead souls


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

^ <Insert response here>


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Did not jus make me laugh!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

^Didn't make me smile


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Did not jus make me grin in an evil manner!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

^Is not already on Trunks' bad side.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 19, 2011)

*deletes previous line*
^ Hasn't just ninja'd me.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

^ Is the only one who won't join me in watching for my post count to reach 1000! Or should that be 1006?


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 20, 2011)

^ Is a dead writer who was eaten by his most famous character after he became a ghost.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 20, 2011)

^ is a Hippowdon


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 20, 2011)

^ Is looking for his eyes in the Terraria universe.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 21, 2011)

^ Destroyed Throwing Stars' eyes with a magical glowing boomerang


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

^'s eyes are following me


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 21, 2011)

^ Is a tentacle monster created by Hewlett Packard Laboratories.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 21, 2011)

^ Has activated the tentacle monster inside my HP laptop


----------



## Dar (Nov 22, 2011)

^ hates Jurassic Park.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 22, 2011)

^ Hates reptiles.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 22, 2011)

^ Created reptiles with his exploding pancakes


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 22, 2011)

^ Is an Ophanimon that admires Scubamon and receives love letters from Dragomon.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 23, 2011)

^ Is a Hortinanginga from Hyrule bent on the destruction of ferrets everywhere


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 24, 2011)

^Is a Hetalia Fangirl
(I actually know nothing about you, but you seem to be a boy so yeah.)


----------



## Barubu (Nov 24, 2011)

^Wishes someone would make it to where there are NO Centurians


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 24, 2011)

^ Ran over wine to get a cheese wheel


----------



## Barubu (Nov 24, 2011)

^Is not, in fact, a Bayleef


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 24, 2011)

^ Is going to be the new boss in Terraria.


----------



## Barubu (Nov 24, 2011)

^Has only braved Marquees of squishy, un-threatening things


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 24, 2011)

^ Communicates with squishy, threatening things in sign language.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

^Shoots talking dogs from his eyes.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 24, 2011)

^ Hasn't just called me a male.


*expectant hiss before posting*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 24, 2011)

^ Received apology card yesterday.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 25, 2011)

^ Is officially an invader from another dimension.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

^Is an insane robot.


----------



## Frostagin (Nov 25, 2011)

^Is a Klingon.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 25, 2011)

^Is Q.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 25, 2011)

^ Raids the alphabet ever Tuesday with her merry band of fried cheese Ultramen


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 26, 2011)

^ Seems to get the reference.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 26, 2011)

^ Challenged Gaben to mortal kombat. And lost.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Is a Scubamon secret agent that works for Metalseadramon.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Uncovered my secret identity by Googling it


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Claims that I am his secret identity...


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

^ hates Nekoes with a passion nya


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Isn't easy to tease for, like, half of TCoD!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 28, 2011)

^ Is a Divermon that pretends to be a Scubamon.


----------



## CJBlazer (Nov 28, 2011)

The above user is very unfriendly.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 28, 2011)

^ Copied what everyone's been doing since the dawn of space


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 29, 2011)

^ Is a giant blob of weird dimensional stuff floating in space.


----------



## godzilla898 (Nov 30, 2011)

^ Blows things up using the power of Jell-o


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 30, 2011)

^ Uses plush ghosts to blow things up.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Nov 30, 2011)

^ steals candy from babies all over.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 30, 2011)

^uses it's cutness to win anything

_Winning_


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 1, 2011)

^ Is clearly an non-ancient fossil


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 1, 2011)

^ Is an ancient space ship with awesome lasers and other high-tech stuff.


----------



## Spatz (Dec 1, 2011)

^ Just posted that she stinks.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 1, 2011)

^ Eats bacon by stuffing it in her ear


----------



## Xoryd (Dec 1, 2011)

^ Loves crackers dipped in BBQ sauce along with M&Ms and Cookies smashed together with vomit.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 2, 2011)

^ Uses knitting needles to haunt HPL's dreams.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 2, 2011)

^ Still drinks from a bottle.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 3, 2011)

^ Runs a factory of blood-soaked waffles


----------



## Wargle (Dec 3, 2011)

^ is my secret lover


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 3, 2011)

^ Loves everyone


----------



## Xoryd (Dec 3, 2011)

^ Kissed a kirby than kissed herself over 9000 times to be clean.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 3, 2011)

^ Is the result of HPL's disembodied imagination fusing with a squid.


----------



## Xoryd (Dec 3, 2011)

^ sleeps with a stuffed toy.


----------



## Automata heart (Dec 3, 2011)

/\ will be out soon on good behavoir


----------



## Xoryd (Dec 3, 2011)

^What she says isn't true.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 3, 2011)

^ Enjoys watching homeless men fight over cans.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 3, 2011)

^ Throws peanuts at birds for his amusement


----------



## Xoryd (Dec 3, 2011)

^Eats other humans.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 4, 2011)

^ Steals phones.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 4, 2011)

^Eats kittens


----------



## Automata heart (Dec 4, 2011)

/\ said there would be cake


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 4, 2011)

^ Said that the cake was in another castle.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 4, 2011)

^ says cake is gross.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 4, 2011)

^ Uses a cake as a sword.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 4, 2011)

^ Hardens cakes by throwing it at an atom bomb


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 4, 2011)

^ Shoots atom bombs from his ears.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 5, 2011)

^ Produces rainbows by deep frying magic balloons


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 6, 2011)

^ Is a rainbow drinker that actually drinks rainbows.


----------



## Automata heart (Dec 7, 2011)

/\ eats the sadness of others for sustanace


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 7, 2011)

^ Didn't say something that reminded me of Shuppet.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 7, 2011)

^ Broke the rules of the Geneva Convention in his fruitless search for cheese baskets


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 8, 2011)

^ Got seduced by Kanaya.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 8, 2011)

^ Bribed cows into making chocolate ice cream


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 9, 2011)

^ Wants to kill everyone's soul with tentacles.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 10, 2011)

^ Wrote disgusting things on the bathroom wall


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 10, 2011)

^ Writes creepy ancient runes in his blood on the walls when asleep.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 10, 2011)

^ Enjoys killing innocent puppies when not selling microwaves.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 10, 2011)

^ Makes a habit of slaughtering imaginary bacon strips in his sleep


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 10, 2011)

^ Shoots Darkrai posters with spades.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 11, 2011)

^ Crafts shovels from molten bananas and dull pants


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 11, 2011)

^ Crafts love from random tentacles and weird dimensional stuff.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 12, 2011)

^ Spews out buttery nonsense when he drinks scaly milk


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 13, 2011)

^ Is a Zephyrmon with Nidoqueen chest plates.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 13, 2011)

^ Poaches tigers when he gets bored, but only on Tuesdays when there aren't any marshmallows


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 14, 2011)

^ Is actually Jeri from Digimon Tamers in disguise.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 15, 2011)

^ Is the only person who understood that my old Avatar (which was Kumbhiramon, and shall soon be again for Christmas) was in actual fact FROM Digimon, not Yu-Gi-Oh!!


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 15, 2011)

^ Throws bagels at the burrito cart every Wednesday


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 16, 2011)

^ Is a creepy cat that is a Pharaoh.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 16, 2011)

^ Is scared that PhaRaoH's coming back on again from next Thursday!


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 17, 2011)

^ Buries dead Egyptians in dusty old roses for his ceremony for making sausage


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 17, 2011)

^ Uses dead pigeons to summon a sausage man.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 17, 2011)

^ Is the leader of the Sausage Men!!!


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 17, 2011)

^ Is emperor of the Flying Eagles Church, bent on preventing the Sausage Men from conquering all of Alaska


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 18, 2011)

^ Convinced me to be so, so HE could conquer Alaska!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 18, 2011)

^ Is really a buddhist, pretending to be an angel.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 18, 2011)

^ Practices Buddhism while hugging a Blaziken.


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 19, 2011)

^Is Ryuku or whatever the *EFF* his online name is.

Friend's bro, by the way.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 19, 2011)

^ Doesn't have the same zodiac sign AND month of birth as me.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 19, 2011)

^ Has no brother.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 19, 2011)

^ Slaughters civilians by whacking them with road signs


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 19, 2011)

^ Strangles random policemen with Do Not Enter tape.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 21, 2011)

^ Makes money by puking lazors and rainbow tacos


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 21, 2011)

^Has a world where everyone eats rainbows and poops butterflies


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 21, 2011)

^ Has a different world full of soap.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 21, 2011)

^ Gets zapped over and over.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 22, 2011)

^ Doesn't get the reference.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 22, 2011)

^ Jus ate the reference! Wole! *Cocks eyebrow*


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 23, 2011)

^ Eats references for breakfast. And pain for lunch. And bacon for dinner.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

^ Refuses to serve me them in one go!!! Hence the whole palarver about 3 sodding courses...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

^ Dedicates no part of his life whatsoever to TCoD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

^ Does not help me practically take over Forum Games when we're on at all!


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 23, 2011)

^ knows my secret plan... hehe xD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

^ Her secret plan, fortunately, doesn't involve this: *Starts stroking Krazoa behind the ear in THAT spot*


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 23, 2011)

^ honestly has no clue what he is talking about


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

^ Clearly isn't purring!


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 24, 2011)

^ doesn't want me to appear anymore xD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2011)

^ Doesn't get teased the SECOND she's online!


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 24, 2011)

^ Lived from 1835-1978 due to multiple time paradoxes and bribing Santa


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2011)

^ Lived from 1834-1979 through spatial manipulation and bribing the Easter Bunny!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 26, 2011)

^ Lived from 47 BC - 238975 AD due to weird dimensional stuff and bribing Yog Sothoth.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 26, 2011)

^ Will keep going until 983674523 AD! Or until people stop using Bibarel as HM slaves!


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Realizes that slavery shall always continue as a way for rich people to establish dominance over those they distrust!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Is a dead, dreaming, nonexistent and inanimate ghost.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Makes paradoxes by baking black hole batter at 365 degrees for 2 hours


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Breads Cod in Dark Hole batter for everyone on TCoD to have with the Tea!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Is a ship delivering important organs from Geminon to Picon.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Drives a ship flying throughout the universe in a search for dwarves


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Is the ship he jus described!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Is an Ancient archive that was turned into a soda machine.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Won't tell me what a sodding soda is!!!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 29, 2011)

^Is a candy corn piece.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Is a zombie with purple glowing teeth that are poisoned.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Is neither a double of or turning into a double of Krazoa!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

^  Gets all my references. All of them.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Makes sense to a Brit like me!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Realizes that my frequent mentioning of evil kittens that make "nyar" sounds and offer people glowy rainbow soda doesn't have the same origin as Krazoa's "nya" sounds and glowy stuff.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Is not Krazoa's favourite user on TCoD!

(NYAAAAAA! *high paws*)


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Is sane


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Wants to kill the personification of death.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Was the one who put that last line in my previous post...

(It really wasn't me!)


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 29, 2011)

^ doesn't know how to purr


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 30, 2011)

^ Is better at purring than me!

(I've only had 2 cats, come on! Although granted that is 2 more than you...)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 30, 2011)

^  Is a Yog Soda salesman.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ Created McDonald's from a bucket of lard and a giant bowl of pixie dust. *EVIL* pixie dust.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ Gave the bucket of lard to an imperial drone.


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 31, 2011)

^ doesn't like me and doesn't have similar traits to me

(Nya, I still surprised you though Christian xD I've never once had a pet cat.. yet with the way I act you'd think differently XD)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 31, 2011)

^ Doesn't meow in Japanese anywhere on the Internet.


----------



## godzilla898 (Dec 31, 2011)

^ Spreads the plague by puking into Saturn


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 31, 2011)

^is a bird


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 1, 2012)

^ Is the creator of Minecraft


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 1, 2012)

^  Is the creator of the Multiverse.


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 1, 2012)

^ hasn't mashed my post count at all nya


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Is an insane First Guardian who floats randomly in space.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Hates Pokémon Shining Opal Version!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Hasn't just made me Google it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Won't seem to admit it was worth a look though!

(It is a good game, shame it's not finished, though...)


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Created Lutheranism as a way to control cheese exports


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 2, 2012)

^ Worships the air Superman flies through due to its brush bending properties!

(Don't ask, I don't know...)


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 2, 2012)

^ is written in my Death Note


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 3, 2012)

^ Didn't indirectly make me think of vampire trolls being possessed by portal monsters.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 3, 2012)

^ Was the basis for the design of the Piranha Plant


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 4, 2012)

^ Is the blind black hole Sultan of ultimate zoom.


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 4, 2012)

^ isn't my favourite person on this whole forum nya


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 5, 2012)

^ Fries burritos in a giant tree made of gummy scurries


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 5, 2012)

^ Is a blue Ferengi clone that got trapped in a diamond with an archer.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 5, 2012)

^ Led the Prophet of the Baltans into a giant trap just so he could finally have cotton candy


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 6, 2012)

^ Is Shubby in disguise.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 7, 2012)

^ Is Shibby is disguise


----------



## Tomboy (Jan 7, 2012)

^Is not making any reference, even remotely, to Jurassic Park.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 7, 2012)

^ Zaps everyone who mentions soda.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 7, 2012)

^ Made the vending machine in the original Vending Machine Game of 1942


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 7, 2012)

^Has never seen Jurassic Park ever


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 8, 2012)

^ Doesn't seem to have gone Minecraftian.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 8, 2012)

^ Has gone Awesomecraftian


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 8, 2012)

^ Is a pink crab that floats through space and kills every inhabitant of Rhode Island when they are 47.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 8, 2012)

^ Is the only TCoD member with a sibling also on TCoD!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 9, 2012)

^ Is a purple cat that manipulates people's minds.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 9, 2012)

^ Couldn't possibly have jus made the Neko go "Nya?"!


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Curdles bananas by stuffing them down a toaster


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Makes cakes explode by glomping the nearest fridge.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Often disguises herself as a fridge so Godzilla would glomp her... In fact I believe she's doing it now!


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Thwarted the MTU (Malicious Tumors United) invasion of 2016 with little more than a Sonic toothbrush


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Is trying to steal my Sonic Toothbrush so he can tease Krazoa with its glowiness!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Makes soap into wormholes.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 11, 2012)

^ Did not jus say anything that could possibly attract the Neko's attention...


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 12, 2012)

^ Harnesses the power of the Neko so she could make The Matrix a reality


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 12, 2012)

^ Wants to live in that world!

(Er, you do know I'm a bloke, right?)


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 13, 2012)

^ Is a Neko (Unless you are Yami Angel Christian's cat using his TCoD profile)


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 13, 2012)

^ Doesn't have a Squiby thing going on.





Yami Angel Christian said:


> (Er, you do know I'm a bloke, right?)


Godzilla appears to have made the opposite mistake than usual.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 13, 2012)

^ Refuses to quote me, even at ridiculously-tiny-wooden-spoon-OF-DOOM point!


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 14, 2012)

^ Broke the quote button just so she could infiltrate the site's coding


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 14, 2012)

^ Is a Frillish that is desperatley in love with a Hippopotas.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 15, 2012)

^ Created a Hippowdon from clay and wet cotton candy


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 15, 2012)

^ Uses cotton candy to make shovels.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 15, 2012)

^ Banned from the White House because he threw a porcupine at a Skee-ball machine


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 15, 2012)

^ Is Dave's plush cuddle-Shubby.


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 16, 2012)

^ Didn't make Kaiba smile. (+ 1 dead puppy)


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 16, 2012)

^ Throws magical orbs at plants to turn them into marshmallows


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 17, 2012)

^ Shoots soap at Starfleet officers.


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

^Likes to shoot soap at the Breen


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 17, 2012)

^ Doesn't know Star Trek.


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 17, 2012)

^hates harry potter


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 17, 2012)

^ Isn't a new member.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 17, 2012)

^ Is


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 18, 2012)

^ Hisses at fridge displays for no reason.


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 18, 2012)

^is in a RP with me


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 19, 2012)

^ has read 1984 (Don't bother. It doesn't turn out good.)


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 19, 2012)

^ Runs around a forest hunting baby black goats.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 20, 2012)

^ Visited Rakis back when it was called Hoth


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 20, 2012)

^ Has a secret evil organization!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 20, 2012)

^ Is fighting Godzilla's organization from his underground base on a frozen planet named Azat.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 21, 2012)

^ Breaks kumquats by smashing them with a bicycle


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 21, 2012)

^ Blows people up with nukes.


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 21, 2012)

^Thinks he's Captain America


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 21, 2012)

^ Thinks she is Captain Ahab (CA)


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 21, 2012)

^Is a noppera


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 22, 2012)

^ Created the DMV from a cotton ball and a rubber chicken


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 22, 2012)

^ Created the universe from soap and tangled up string.


----------



## Frostagin (Jan 22, 2012)

^ Created the Big Bang Theory *shot*


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 22, 2012)

^ Ate the orange light from Invasion.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 22, 2012)

^ Was the giant wall from the Jellyfish-thing level


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 22, 2012)

^ Was one of Glinda's ghost musicians.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 24, 2012)

^ Gave birth to a wet cupcake through the use of steroids and poor grammar


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 24, 2012)

^ Froze his soul.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Thawed out Godzilla because he was out of ramen


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Mind controls Blissey into invading other universes.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Is one of the voices in my head...


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 27, 2012)

^ Is a cold-shelled Larvesta with tentacles of obsidian.


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

^ is really me but undercover nya X3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

^ Is never catlike!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

^ will gladly let me have my everlasting glowy stick nya!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

^ Is bothered that the "everlasting glowy stick" is a nuclear isotope...


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

^ doesn't want to know at how i can become a mew nya X3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

^ Did not jus put the image of a Neko Mew in my head...


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 27, 2012)

^ knows exactly how I can come up with things like a neko red eyes black dragon, mew combo X3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

^ Isn't putting creepy images in my head...


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 28, 2012)

^ is hard to tease nya *waves her tail infront of him*


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 28, 2012)

^ Created a comfortable situation


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jan 28, 2012)

^ Was not eaten by a dinosaur


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 28, 2012)

^ Is a Deep Explorer submarine captain.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 28, 2012)

^ Does not have the same number of posts as me...


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Created Deep Space Nine


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Created Terok Nor.


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Wrote the Star Wars series on a napkin


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Sends George Lucas hatemail written on Scubamon scales.


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 29, 2012)

^ lives inside my mind nya


----------



## Luxcario (Jan 29, 2012)

^ is not a Neko


----------



## Monoking (Jan 30, 2012)

^Is a blood jar full of bees.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 30, 2012)

^ Is an embryo in a jar made of bees.


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 30, 2012)

^ doesn't know that I act all neko


----------



## godzilla898 (Jan 31, 2012)

^ Makes honey by staring at a wine glass


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 31, 2012)

^ Makes honey jars by staring at wine.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Makes wine by staring at glass honeys


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Makes grapes turn into Vespiquen by staring at obsidian walls.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 1, 2012)

^ sounds like Yacko from Animaniacs.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 2, 2012)

^ Is made of Russians and Brazilians


----------



## Monoking (Feb 2, 2012)

^ Is a Kakakakakakkakakkakkakkakaoook!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 2, 2012)

^ Can nyan Beethoven's Fifth Symphony in five sefonds.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 2, 2012)

^Eats Russians while killing Frenchmen

Wait, what?


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 2, 2012)

^ Has avatar credit that corresponds with her avatar.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 2, 2012)

^ Has an avatar


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Is a lavender flaming invincible disgruntled lobster


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Is a raging indigo seagoat.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 4, 2012)

^ Is a very angry sea scorpion playing green


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 4, 2012)

^ Is a green cat with a powerful imagination.


----------



## Krazoa (Feb 4, 2012)

^ controls the universe with her paws!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 4, 2012)

^ Created the multiverse from seriously tangled up string.


----------



## Krazoa (Feb 4, 2012)

^ is a secret undercover neko hunting down all the lost catnip nya


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 4, 2012)

^ Is a Nyan Cat that flies through space eating Borg unicomplexes and similarly sized objects.


----------



## Krazoa (Feb 4, 2012)

^ hasn't made me go all 'nyaaa!' and happy right now.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 4, 2012)

^ Doesn't like the idea of being an enormous flying cat.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 4, 2012)

^ Creates cookies by farting rainbows and pouring vodka on them


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 5, 2012)

^eats fruitcake... while drawing a picture of a rainbow Ritsu~!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 5, 2012)

^  Eats rainbows while drawing a picture of Eridan.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 5, 2012)

^ Makes rainbow tacos by glaring at dead carrots


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 5, 2012)

^ Makes rainbow soda by screaming some nonsense about squid dragons while trying to claw Lord English's face off.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 6, 2012)

^ Has come across as sane! ALONG WITH EVERY BLOODY BODY ELSE IN THIS SODDING GAME!!!


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Is in the right forum for sanity


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Fires Scubamon from a cannon.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Has Fired the Friendship cannon.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 7, 2012)

^Has a signature or user picture.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Doesn't have any cats in her signature.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Tea-bags enemies cuz she's been ordered to by the powers that moo!


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 7, 2012)

^Has Mewtwo in Avatar


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Joined this forum just to kill maggots like Mew!


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Was Incorrect


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 2012)

^Loves Blastiose


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Is my sister.


----------



## Erick (Feb 8, 2012)

^Is a she


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Was Incorrect


----------



## Erick (Feb 8, 2012)

^speaks Spanish perfectly


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Is looking at constellations.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 2012)

^is liking FB


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Is Watching a Documentary on Monkey Reproduction.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 2012)

^ You sir are correct


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Wasn't sarcastic.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Didn't make me think he was talking to himself for a while.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Didn't hurt my FEELINGS.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Is a frozen cat that eats flashlights.

(Sorry, I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I' was just confused by eleven posts by avatarless and signatureless Eggs in a row.)


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Is a frozen walrus that eats polar bears


----------



## Le Sabre (Feb 8, 2012)

^lurks under teachers desk in order to attack the kids that try to sit there.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Attacks planes from underground.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Attacks ships from underground.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 9, 2012)

^Is a Cardassian


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Is a Kardashian


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Is a Home Economics teacher,


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Is the Summoner.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Is the Terminator


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Is the dark side of the Moon.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 10, 2012)

^ Painted the dark side of the Moon


----------



## Monoking (Feb 10, 2012)

^Mooned Pink  Floyd.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 10, 2012)

^Started Pink Floyd


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 10, 2012)

^ Doesn't know that I fail at spelling Kardashian


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 10, 2012)

^ Is a Bajoran spy that is infiltrating the Obsidian Order.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 10, 2012)

^ Is a Dustox


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 10, 2012)

^ Is a Cyndaquil.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 10, 2012)

^IS Ringo Starr


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Married Ringo Starr on the promise of cheese curds


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Killed John Lennon


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Killed H. P. Lovecraft.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Killed Abraham Lincoln


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Unfroze a Yeti that is possessed by a Rafflesia and is now terrorizing Rhode Island.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Is mayor of Rhode Island, and his now battling the Yeti with a rusty spork any 23 nails


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Got eaten by the Yeti


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

^ Can control Umaro better than Mog!


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Is standing on the top of a library in Providence trying to summon a space monster that is capable of defeating the Yeti.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Is trying to turn the Providence library into a fortress for the Yeti's impending onslaught


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 12, 2012)

^ Is trying to gather all the psychic energy in Providence and put it together so that Lovecraft's ghost can help him destroy the Yeti using his imagination.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 12, 2012)

^Gave George Harrison cancer
(Yes, I'm stuck on the Beatles. So what? They're my favorite band!)


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 13, 2012)

^ Killed Kate Mulgrew.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 13, 2012)

^ Killed the radio star


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 13, 2012)

^ Makes electricity from soap.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Put the lotion in the basket


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Is the ruler of all Lumineon.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 15, 2012)

^ Is building mechanical cows by utilizing the power of Latios and Regice


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 15, 2012)

^ Is building mechanical bulls so that he can ride them.


----------



## shinyabsol (Feb 15, 2012)

^ Is a Metapod.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 15, 2012)

^ Is a Togekiss.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 16, 2012)

^ Is an Igglybuff.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 16, 2012)

^ Is a Digimon


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 16, 2012)

^ Is a Care Bear


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 16, 2012)

^ Is a yellow salamander.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 16, 2012)

^ Throws salt into fire to watch it make trees


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 17, 2012)

^ Has the power to morph fire into trees.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 19, 2012)

^wants her MTV


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Feb 19, 2012)

^ Doesn't know what period chopsticks are


----------



## Monoking (Feb 19, 2012)

^ Is a cheese puff


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ Hatches eggs from eggs


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ Hatches blue Rafflesias from dead kittens.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ Boils fried doughnuts in molten Twilight books


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 20, 2012)

^ Stole Randolph Carter's imagination.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Stole My Imagination


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Knows that you can get five cats for five Deutchmarks at Arby's.




Ulqi-chan said:


> ^ Doesn't know what period chopsticks are


ULQI I'M CRACKING UP OVER HERE AHHH


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Doesn't know worth a glass of vodka about the outtakes of Hetalia: Paint it, White

[I LOVE GERMANY'S VOICE ACTOR OKAY]


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Uses vodka to paint the outer wall of the universe white.


----------



## TonyMHFan (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Has a present for me


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Is hiding in a cake


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Is the cake which is also a lie.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 23, 2012)

^ Built GLaDOS from a rubber band a bootleg Megatron toy


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 23, 2012)

^ Built Cybertron from a dead kitten's tongue spikes and a potato.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 23, 2012)

^ Is actually posting from THAT Cybertron!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 24, 2012)

^Has a minor case of serious brain damage


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 25, 2012)

^ Doesn't have a Star Trek reference in her signature.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 25, 2012)

^Is a terrible reference to DBZ.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 25, 2012)

Breathes references to Final Fantasy V; the crap Final Fantasy!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

^Knows that France is an utter failure


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Has no idea how amazing Rammstein is


----------



## Monoking (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Is a taco.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

^Is going to watch Hetalia


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Is a Tal'Shiar spy.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Knows that you can get FIVE CATS FOR FIVE DEUTCHMARKS AT ARBY'S
(Crap, have I used that already?)


----------



## Monoking (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Hasn't used that already.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Wrote a story about a cat and his evil cheese horse


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

^is Wheatley and wants to kill me


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Feb 26, 2012)

Frostagin said:


> ^ Knows that you can get FIVE CATS FOR FIVE DEUTCHMARKS AT ARBY'S
> (Crap, have I used that already?)


EFFING CAAAAAAT!

____
As for the dragon above me, is so totally a cat.


----------



## Monoking (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Is a Kiwi.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 27, 2012)

^ Doesn't seem to be turning into a pony.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 28, 2012)

^ Plans on buying Raichie once he turns into a pony


----------



## Monoking (Feb 28, 2012)

^ Did not just call me a male.

I have boobs, thank you very much.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 28, 2012)

^ Is the ancient pupa that sleeps in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## godzilla898 (Feb 29, 2012)

^ Created Nowhere by force-feeding a chicken some marshmallow fluff

(It's intentional. Done it most of my posts in this thread.)


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 29, 2012)

^ Is one of Richie's ghost pupa musicians.


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Hired me as part of a mariachi band


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Seduced me into hiring him.


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 2, 2012)

^ Wants all the world's potatoes to be fried into a giant pie


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 2, 2012)

^Knows that sweet potato in Arabic is pronounced 'botata'.

Well, you do now.


----------



## ZimD (Mar 2, 2012)

^ my new best friend.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 2, 2012)

^ Is Michael Scoffield's pet alligator.


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 2, 2012)

^is stuck in her basement using an iPad due to tornado watch


----------



## ZimD (Mar 2, 2012)

^ Owns an oil company in Dallas and is only here to show everyone how easy it is to win.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 3, 2012)

^ Owns a soda machine factory in Providence.


----------



## ZimD (Mar 3, 2012)

^ Had her mind made up week two who she was going to vote for, but that got ripped right out of her mind the night she left.


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Has a brain that goes in ear and out the other


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Has a brain that floats randomly in space.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 4, 2012)

^ knows the combination to the country's most secret vault.


----------



## ZimD (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Was a deceptive, lying, bitch


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 4, 2012)

^ Shoots purple roses from his head.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 4, 2012)

^ farts glitter.


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 5, 2012)

^ Made a giant rose monster by combining human DNA and lizard DNA with a rose


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 5, 2012)

^Has snow surrounding them despite it being March


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 5, 2012)

^ Uses snow to terrorize Rhode Island.


----------



## ZimD (Mar 5, 2012)

^ Stabbed me in the back with the Julie thing, then stabbed me in the back again and rubbed salt in the wound -- unnecessary!


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Bought a marshmallow knife to do tasty sword swallowing


----------



## ZimD (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Is an Olympic gold medalist and going to win the hell out of this game


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Sacrifices zombie sheep to Glinda.


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Beat the game. Twice. In space.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Was mind controlling me then.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 7, 2012)

*Snaps fingers* ^ Is now dancing behind me!


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 8, 2012)

^ Commands her puppets to dance by throwing cheese beams at them


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 8, 2012)

^ Catches cute baby Rufflets with a fishing rod.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 9, 2012)

^ Is the owner of said baby rufflets!

(And I'm a man!)


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 9, 2012)

^ Created the cheese wheel for President Jackson's party



Yami Angel Christian said:


> (And I'm a man!)


I've yet to use proper pronouns in this thread. It's intentional.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 9, 2012)

^ Is the necromancer who zombified Michael Jackson and wants to control the USA through him.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 9, 2012)

^ Made those "Wild Michael Jackson Appeared" videos on YouTube!

(And I would have thought you'd have realised that by now, we've both been posting in the Forum Games long enough!)


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 10, 2012)

^ Makes bad Photoshops with an old toaster

(And I expected YOU to realize what I was doing!)


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 10, 2012)

^ Zombifies discarded toasters.


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 10, 2012)

^ Bakes bagels by stuffing them in cheese pots


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 10, 2012)

^Is a nyan cat


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 10, 2012)

^ is Tacnayn's creator.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Is the evil clone of Lovecraft's cat.


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Ghostwrote for Lovecraft and King in the 1790's


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 12, 2012)

^ Is possessed by Lovecraft's ghost.


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 12, 2012)

^ Chases ghosts every day by swinging lamps at them


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 15, 2012)

^ Is sitting in the middle of an octagram made of lamps on the roof of a church in Providence, thinking that it will keep away the psychic energy which has been all over the city since 1937.


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 17, 2012)

^ Builds octagonal fields by throwing grass seed into a blender and scattering it all over a dump truck


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 17, 2012)

^ Makes crop octagons (like crop circles) with the help of cute baby lizards.


----------



## Flareth (Mar 17, 2012)

^ lives in space


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 17, 2012)

^ Lives in 4D space.


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 18, 2012)

^ Crated the 5th dimension in a Mann Co crate


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 19, 2012)

^ Jumps around Rhode Island eating random buildings.


----------



## savol456 (Mar 20, 2012)

^ plans on creating an army of revived zombie dinosaurs.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 20, 2012)

^ Is going to try to turn them into Yu-Gi-Oh! Cards!


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 20, 2012)

^ Plans on battling the undead dinosaur deck with a Pokemon deck based around Zekrom


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 20, 2012)

^ Did not jus liken my Custom "12 Devas" Deck (based loosely on the 12 Devas Digimon) to a Gen. 5 Pokémon!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 21, 2012)

^ thinks that no one referenced anything about anyone in the previous posts.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 21, 2012)

^ Is sucking psychic energy from the Boston subway.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 21, 2012)

^ Really meant the London Underground! (Why always sodding London?)


----------



## godzilla898 (Mar 22, 2012)

^ Thinks that New York is the greatest city ever for eating hamburgers


----------



## CJBlazer (Mar 23, 2012)

^is in love with a T-rex


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Is in love with a zombie Scubamon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Worships Machinedramon!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Worships Dragomon.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

^ Has an avatar.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 1, 2012)

^ Doesn't have Sollux in his avatar.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 1, 2012)

^ Eats pancakes made of pears while frolicking in rose fields


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

^ Hates dinosaurs


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 1, 2012)

^ Hates Homestuck so much that he can't stop rambling about how much he "offishially h8s" it.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

^ Has no idea.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 2, 2012)

^ Is an aquatic rainbow drinker subjugglator with bright green blood.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 2, 2012)

^ Was awarded the Nobel prize of 1843 for charging the flux capacitor


----------



## Sypl (Apr 2, 2012)

^ Isn't a Teddiursa Bayleef


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 2, 2012)

^is a newbie


----------



## Sypl (Apr 3, 2012)

^ Knows who I am


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 3, 2012)

^is a Bulbasaur


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Apr 3, 2012)

^hates Houndoom


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 3, 2012)

^ Flies through space by eating potatoes and throwing the skins into a fire


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 3, 2012)

^ Is a transdimensional seacat that glubs up universes.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 3, 2012)

^ Is currently wearing a hat.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

^ Is Seto Kaiba!


----------



## Frostagin (Apr 4, 2012)

^Ate KaibaCorp for breakfast!


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 4, 2012)

^ate Pikachu for breakfast.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

^ Is serving me scones for breakfast, even though I asked for beans on toast!


----------



## Sypl (Apr 4, 2012)

^ Doesn't play a children's card game.


----------



## Frostagin (Apr 4, 2012)

^Is serving me tea and scones.

...Too bad. I love tea and scones.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Bakes potatoes by throwing money at them


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Eats money.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Has a signature that fits without scrolling.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Doesn't know the Temporal Shenanigans song.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Is King Kong in an alternate reality


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Is the Giant Squid in an alternate reality.


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 5, 2012)

^lives on an alternate plane of reality where giant fishmonkeys exist


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Did not jus put bizarre images in my head!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Lives in a space anomaly that is basically the 4D equivalent of a jungle of tentacles and actually part of a monster.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Doesn't want to live here with me anymore!


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Ventures inside dragons to steal their treasure every Thursday


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 8, 2012)

^ Ate Yami while disguised as a dragon.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 9, 2012)

^ Tried to free Yami by hacking my head off


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Had his head hacked off by Sollux.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 11, 2012)

^ Was eaten by Gigan


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 12, 2012)

^ Was eaten by the universe frog.


----------



## Hogia (Apr 13, 2012)

^ Is a piece of mouldy cheese.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 13, 2012)

^ Is a piece of blueberry bubblegum.


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 13, 2012)

^ randomly saw me yesterday while nomming on the moon


----------



## Hogia (Apr 13, 2012)

^ Is clearly a fluffy yellow kitten.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 14, 2012)

^ Eats kittens for breakfast


----------



## Hogia (Apr 14, 2012)

^ Eats small children for breakfast


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 14, 2012)

^ Eats nightgaunts for lunch.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 14, 2012)

^ Eats breakfast for dinner


----------



## Hogia (Apr 15, 2012)

^ Eats lunch for a midnight snack


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 15, 2012)

^ Goes to Taco Bell for Thanksgiving every day


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 16, 2012)

^ Is trying to get me to celebrate Thanksgiving! Yes, ignoring the fact I'm British as well!


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 17, 2012)

^ Is actually Polish, but was smuggled into the country at the age of 2


----------



## Dar (Apr 18, 2012)

^Is not a dancing space potato.


----------



## Hogia (Apr 18, 2012)

^ Did not just make me laugh


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 18, 2012)

^ Is a Scubamon gijinka dressed as Nodens.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 18, 2012)

^ Steals mysterious creatures from caves behind waterfalls


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 19, 2012)

^ Stole a lake elf who then possessed him.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2012)

^ Has jus been possessed by a Wood Elf!


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 19, 2012)

^ Was possessed by a cheese demon in the summer of 1843


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2012)

^ Was that cheese demon! We're now really good friends! *Hug*


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 20, 2012)

^ Spends his free time looking for scales in Vriska's hair.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 20, 2012)

^ Holds down Vriska so I can search for said scales!


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ Throws fake gold into rivers just to trick people


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ Steals fake gold from leprechauns.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ Pretends to be a leprechaun to attract attention


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 21, 2012)

^ Is trying to be me...

(I'm part Irish!)


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 22, 2012)

^ Is actually me.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 22, 2012)

^ Threw his alternate self into a Disney movie


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 22, 2012)

^ Threw one of his scales into Homestuck and it became Terezi.


----------



## Hogia (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Parked her car on my sandwich


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Eats sandwiches filled with strawberry jam, paper jam, traffic jam and feelings jam.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Eats paste after grinding it into a powder and sprinkling it on cupcakes


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 24, 2012)

^ Eats noodles with cupcakes.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 25, 2012)

^ Made a Russian snowman out of German snow and black magic


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 25, 2012)

^ Made a French knight armor out of German dragon scales and a Spanish turtle shell.


----------



## godzilla898 (Apr 26, 2012)

^ Gave a Turkish samurai a plasma sword forged by a Dutch skydiver


----------



## Espeon (Apr 26, 2012)

Just recreate the game if you wish to continue playing! (Closing thread in the interest of not getting too many 500 errors).


----------

